# Oden's Crib! / Watermelons



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Holy hell, that's a dirty room.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhI7VYV9-_Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhI7VYV9-_Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Going from that to a nice big house in Portland should be fun for Oden and his family.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

how much do you want to bet he will have a 1000 watermelons on his door step when he arrives


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> how much do you want to bet he will have a 1000 watermelons on his door step when he arrives



Hmmm...

Ed O.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> *how much do you want to bet* he will have a 1000 watermelons on his door step when he arrives


Not very much.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> how much do you want to bet he will have a 1000 watermelons on his door step when he arrives




Is this a serious post??


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Wow this video is cool. He said one of those guys is moving with him off his high school team. Is any family moving too?

Thanks for the link. It was cool to see inside Oden's house with him doing the camera work


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Todd said:


> Is this a serious post??



In the video Oden pulls out some watermelon from the fridge and says it is his favorite food.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Crazy how fast and acute our adoration of Oden has been. First it was the fixation on grape Jello (or whatever flavor he mentioned), now we're on to watermelon. What's next?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



mobes23 said:


> Crazy how fast and acute our adoration of Oden has been. First it was the fixation on grape Jello (or whatever flavor he mentioned), now we're on to watermelon. What's next?


It's hard not to love the kid. He's just so "down to earth" in everything he does. How many other "can't miss #1 picks" have acted the way he acts? Usually they want to show you their pimped out rides or their jewelry. Oden takes you on a tour of the little apartment that he shares with his family in Indianapolis. Very refreshing.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



PapaG said:


> In the video Oden pulls out some watermelon from the fridge and says it is his favorite food.


Hilarious. He treated that watermelon like it was some kind of rare imported delicacy. Only eats one piece a day. Absolutely forbad anyone in the house from touching it. :azdaja: 

Hasn't he been paid yet? I hope he guards the basket as well. 

Has there ever been an athlete so in the spotlight and yet so down to earth? What a charmer. The guy is one cool character, that's for sure. He's probably kind to women and children and reporters; but an absolute monster on the court. :yay: 

Portland + Oden = Perfect Marriage.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Don't get me wrong, I'm first in line for all the adoration stuff -- it's huge that he's coming to Portland. It's just funny how we key on the jello, watermelon, etc. If Oden had mentioned on the video that he was a big fan of Depend undergarments, Safeway would probably sell out of the stuff. Maybe not. But I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



TLo said:


> It's hard not to love the kid. He's just so "down to earth" in everything he does. How many other "can't miss #1 picks" have acted the way he acts? Usually they want to show you their pimped out rides or their jewelry. Oden takes you on a tour of the little apartment that he shares with his family in Indianapolis. Very refreshing.


Yeah, what TLo said. :biggrin: 

This goes well beyond being "coached" by an image consultant or whatever some people were on about a couple of weeks ago. No way he's faking all this all the time. He's just taking it slow and keeping it real. Very cool.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



mobes23 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm first in line for all the adoration stuff -- it's huge that he's coming to Portland. It's just funny how we key on the jello, watermelon, etc. If Oden had mentioned on the video that he was a big fan of Depend undergarments, Safeway would probably sell out of the stuff. Maybe not. But I wouldn't rule it out.


Don't forget the cookie crisp. I may get off work early to go get mine before they run out. :rofl:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

The reason that I, at least, commented on the watermelon comment is because of the racially charged nature of watermelons. Putting 1000 watermelons on his porch might be in the same league as burning a cross on Dwight Howard's lawn because of Howard's burning passion for Jesus Christ.

Plus, *I* don't like watermelons.

Although I'm a huge Cookie Crisp fan. Yummy.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Yeah, Ed, I thought the watermelon reaction by you and others was pretty obvious in terms of the stereotyping aspect. But I guess not. Which is good, I think, IF such an association is actually dying a natural death. I personally love watermelon (Had a piece for lunch today). Cookie Crisp -- not so much. :biggrin:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> The reason that I, at least, commented on the watermelon comment is because of *the racially charged nature of watermelons.* Putting 1000 watermelons on his porch might be in the same league as burning a cross on Dwight Howard's lawn because of Howard's burning passion for Jesus Christ.
> 
> Plus, *I* don't like watermelons.
> 
> ...


That's your assumption, though. It only shows how you view watermelons in regards to racial stereotypes. 

Saying this, I certainly won't deny that if someone dumped 1000 watermelons on Oden's front lawn that there wouldn't be a racially motivated reason attached to it by some people and parties, no matter the intent of the person who left the sweet, delicious melons. :cheers:


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> The reason that I, at least, commented on the watermelon comment is because of the racially charged nature of watermelons.


I'm a TOTAL idiot - I missed that aspect. Sometimes I'm so naive I amaze myself. What a disaster if some actually did drop off 1000 watermelons.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

I'm a Greg Oden fan, but that's about the most boring video I've ever seen. What is the point of showing us his tennis shoes and his messy room? My advice to Oden? Don't overexpose yourself, Buddy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



mobes23 said:


> I'm a TOTAL idiot - I missed that aspect. Sometimes I'm so naive I amaze myself. What a disaster if some actually did drop off 1000 watermelons.


For the record: I'm not trying to rip you by bringing it up. I don't think that anyone (especially a Blazers fan) here would ever do something on purpose to be that nasty. It just kinda jumped out at me and that's why I commented.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



BBert said:


> Portland + Oden = Perfect Marriage.


And if Oden doesn't know it now, wiat till he tries a Hermiston watermelon. :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

I also thought about racist appearance of 1000 watermelons, but I got a big smile that it was said with no racial motivation, just some good old lovin for our Oden. 

But to do away with any racial undertones, people could gift watermelons, cookie crisp and grape Jello all together. Then, he and others would know that it was a kind gesture. Maybe throw in some powerbars so he remembers to eat right.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Watermelons are good for the prostate.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> For the record: I'm not trying to rip you by bringing it up. I don't think that anyone (especially a Blazers fan) here would ever do something on purpose to be that nasty. It just kinda jumped out at me and that's why I commented.
> 
> Ed O.


Shoot, I didn't feel like you were ripping me at all. More than anything else, I was amazed at my own naivety. Then again, I come from a family that excels at being naive. I kid you not, my mom periodically calls me 'dildo' when I do something stupid -- she has NO IDEA what it means. To her, it sounds like dumbo or something. No way am I setting her straight because (a) it'd be awkward and (b) it's too danged funny.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Wait till ODEN finds out about HERMINGSTON watermelons i love them they are the best!

there is a sponser for oden Hermingston Watermelons!

someone tell him about HWs!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Food preferences are one of the more absurd things to be sensitive about in today's PC world.

Stereotypes are just generalizations which are by nature generally true. They are just as generally meaningless.

It's a simple fact that most Blacks love watermelon.

Most Whites love watermelon. Most people, (except for the occasional extremist like Ed O.) love watermelon. It's sweet, juicy, crunchy, non-fattening, healthy, and comes in it's own container. So really, how on earth can anyone be offended by someone implying they might like watermelon?

Next week we will consider Fried Chicken.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

are you guys kidding me i had no idea that i was making a racial comment by saying that i appologize if it was taken that way. i only said that because he talked about how he loved them he would probably be given a lot of them just cause people want to make sure he is happy.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> are you guys kidding me i had no idea that i was making a racial comment by saying that i appologize if it was taken that way. i only said that because he talked about how he loved them he would probably be given a lot of them just cause people want to make sure he is happy.



You're fine. Only those with predisposed stereotypes thought you were a racist until you explained yourself, as I explained in a previous post.

:biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



PapaG said:


> You're fine. Only those with predisposed stereotypes thought you were a racist until you explained yourself, as I explained in a previous post.


That's bull. I didn't create the stereotype nor do I define who is sensitive to racially charged statements.

I'm telling you, though: it's a racially charged statement. 

If people don't want to be sensitive because they think it's walking on eggshells? That's cool. But they should at least be aware that some people will take offense, even if the statement is made out of ignorance.

Ed O.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

I totally understand where Ed O is coming from on this. I agree that putting 1000's of Watermelons on a black mans doorstep may send the wrong message, lol.

With that said, I've grown up with a lot of black friends. Some of which I've been best friends with for over 18 years. Thanks to having them in my life I've learned to be less PC and just recognize that it's ok to be different. Even to the point of making fun of our differences. 

Hell one of my good black friends, on his birthday, I get him a watermelon, bucket of KFC chicken and a 6-pack of grape soda every year. He gives me a big pack of bacon, a dozen powdered doughnuts and a box of crackers for my birthday. It's all in fun and belive me, we have some MUCH more racist based "jokes" between each other. (he calls me the "n-word" 24/7, in public or not. We get a kick out of the looks people give us, lol).

It's unfortunate that our society is so sensitive and has such a racist history that we cant just be ourselves and not worry about potential racial undertones in our interaction with each other. But it is what it is. We have to deal with the reality that some things are simply taboo in our society, no matter how harmless the gesture may be. 

I just wish everyone could have the same attitude towards race as me and my friends... that it's OK to not just embrace but even distinguish and separate each other based on our differences as long as it isn't in a demeaning or deogratory way. But that's only because we're FRIENDS. When I'm around black people I don't know or their around white people they dont know, we're like everyone else. Uber PC.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> are you guys kidding me i had no idea that i was making a racial comment by saying that i appologize if it was taken that way. i only said that because he talked about how he loved them he would probably be given a lot of them just cause people want to make sure he is happy.


I actually don't think anyone took what you said as being racist because it was obvious that you were unaware of the sterotype. 

Most of us recognize intent when in context. The problem lies when context is removed. In a thread where we are all drooling over Oden and he says in a clip that watermelon is if fave, we understand that the comment about dropping off 1000 watermelons was actually meant as positive gesture. But remove the context of the thread and that is where problems lie. If Oden were to actually move here in a month or so and found 1000 watermelons on his lawn he MIGHT not remember or make the connection to his video clip and could construe the kind offering as a racist action.



PapaG said:


> You're fine. Only those with predisposed stereotypes thought you were a racist until you explained yourself, as I explained in a previous post.
> 
> :biggrin:


No one in this thread stated they thought RoyisRoy is racist. We only commented that dropping off 1000 watermelons on a black mans doorstep may be viewed negatively and that regardless of ones ignorance on racial issues, the statement was racially charged. 

It has nothing to do with being predisposed to stereotypes as you say, but has to do with understanding the history and power of racial imagery in America. In the musical Hair there is a song called "colored spade" which mocks these stereotypes and the very first food mentioned is watermelon. There have been many black face posters that depicted blacks eating watermelon. History has defined the stereotype and if you are not ignorant to the stereotype than you notice and understand the possible implications of such a statement. 

I was not going to say anything about the comment from RoyisRoy because in context I understood his intentions were good, but I also understand EdO speaking up on the subject if for nothing else than to stop someone from unintentionally sending a racist message.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

How did this thread become about racist watermelons????


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

So how many posts did it take for someone to say something stupid about watermelons? I see someone did, but didn't bother looking back for it. I'm surprised no one "joked" about Oden not riding in the back of the MAX train.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



mediocre man said:


> So how many posts did it take for someone to say something stupid about watermelons? I see someone did, but didn't bother looking back for it.


After posting 17 heated pages in the ballyhooed "Pics of Darius Miles Car" thread, I think the board should be able to produce at least 10 pages on watermelon. I hate to say it, but there's a decent chance we're just getting rolling here.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Spoolie Gee said:


> It's all in fun and belive me, we have some MUCH more racist based "jokes" between each other. (he calls me the "n-word" 24/7, in public or not. We get a kick out of the looks people give us, lol).


And do you call him the "n-word"? And does he think it is funny?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Talkhard said:


> And do you call him the "n-word"? And does he think it is funny?


Did you see that it was Outrage Against Rap Lyrics day yesterday? Seriously. They had the president of the group on CNN when I was getting a greasy, gonna-kill-me-fast burger at McD's... probably around 5:45 last night. I immediately thought of you.

The CNN moron didn't take her very seriously, and then argued with her for 10 minutes. It reinforced why I get my news from other places than television these days.

But, back to watermelons: maybe there is something to the concept that awareness of the stereotype, and worry about the stereotype creates inertia and gravity for the stereotype. For example, when the original "Wanna bet there will be 1000 watermelons at his door?" post occured, my first thought was, "He's moving to Lake Oswego?"  But that's kinda beside the point. The point is, I went "wow, that's a charged statement about where Oden's moving," obviously aware of the stereotype.

But maybe that stereotype can just die a natural death. Maybe by worrying about the effect a stereotype used to have, it keeps it alive unnaturally long. Maybe by denying the power of the charged image or word, through taking it back (I'm reminded of Meridith Brooks's song) and desensitizing people to it, some of that power can be removed.

Granted, this won't work for every image, for every word. There are levels of intensity. But for some of the (possibly) less damaging ones (food choices, etc), they can fade away like other ethnic stereotypes have.

Now, if you don't mind, I'm gonna play my bagpipes and not tip my waiter.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



mediocre man said:


> So how many posts did it take for someone to say something stupid about watermelons? I see someone did, but didn't bother looking back for it. I'm surprised no one "joked" about Oden not riding in the back of the MAX train.


So you don't bother to read the posts that you respond to in an inflammatory way? A lot of your posts make more sense to me now. 

It was clearly not intended to be racist, it just could be interpreted as such by someone who didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Hell I love watermelon too. Its damn good food!:biggrin:

To be honest, is there anybody who doesn't like watermelon?


----------



## madgamepdx (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

I don't usually post. So much so that I can't seem to recover my login. Had to create a new one. Figured I'd put my two cents in on this one, especially after watching the the pics of Darius Miles car thread go haywire. I'm a black male, I grew up in inner NE Portland (in the hood). When I read the watermelon comment, the first thing that popped into my head was GOOD IDEA!!! Honestly, I didn't even consider any racial undertones until someone else mentioned it. Though now that it's been mentioned, I can see why it may not be a good idea. Especially for someone new to the area. I think Oregon in general has a reputation around the country as "not black friendly". I say this because I just got a call from someone in Texas asking me what it's like to live here. They had heard somethings and were concerned. I'm not sure how many other "brothas" there are on this board, but figured I'd chime in.

Edit***
By the way, I love watermelon and fried chicken! Go Blazers!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

Things like this still get to people only because of snafus like the MLK Jr. Day Special Albertson's had a few years ago: 33% off their Fried Chicken and Watermelon Dinner in the deli section.

It's stupid crap like that, y'see, that makes guys like me cringe... it's minor crap, to be sure, but it still screams ineptitude.

That said, fried chicken and watermelon are awesome picnic eats.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Things like this still get to people only because of snafus like the MLK Jr. Day Special Albertson's had a few years ago: 33% off their Fried Chicken and Watermelon Dinner in the deli section.
> 
> It's stupid crap like that, y'see, that makes guys like me cringe... it's minor crap, to be sure, but it still screams ineptitude.
> 
> That said, fried chicken and watermelon are awesome picnic eats.


Yea that's kind of like a few years ago in Houston, and when Yao Ming was a rookie, they had "Fortune Cookie Night" in the Houston arena.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hermiston melons a big hit in downtown Portland
http://www.katu.com/news/team2/8901342.html


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*

watermelon rocks. the seedless ones don't seem to taste as good as the seeded ones. I've never had a square one. I also like watermelon jolly ranchers.

i say go ahead and leave 1,000 watermelons on Greg's front porch. it's not like you're leaving 1,000 burning crosses there. Greg loves watermelon. maybe 1,000 is too many, but it would have a great visual impact.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> The reason that I, at least, commented on the watermelon comment is because of the racially charged nature of watermelons. Putting 1000 watermelons on his porch might be in the same league as burning a cross on Dwight Howard's lawn because of Howard's burning passion for Jesus Christ.


Are you drawing a racial line on the topic of watermelons, Ed? _Seriously???_ Personally, I don't think it's safe to assume everyone feels that way about watermelons.

If the best #1 pick ever to come to Portland drops a hint about watermelons being his favorite food, then it should rain watermelons here for him. Doesn't matter whether he is black, white, or green-with-purple-stripes.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Hermiston melons a big hit in downtown Portland
> http://www.katu.com/news/team2/8901342.html




I know I like her melons


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



TLo said:


> How did this thread become about racist watermelons????


Have no idea (but pretty sure Ed started it  ).

But seriously, have we *really* got to the point here that we actually feel the need to draw some kind of political/racial/moral/ethical/gender line on every single topic that someone is unwise enough to post?

Pictures of Darius' car? WATERMELONS???

_REALLY???_

What next? Are we going to have to stop posting haikus or limericks out of fear that they will trigger some kind of cultural debate?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I know I like her melons


Cleavage aside, she's cute.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Cleavage aside, she's cute.
> 
> PBF



Going back to look at her face, you are right. She is cute. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I know I like her melons



I only see one melon :whistling:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I only see one melon :whistling:


That's a _melon_? Wow. LOL at me. I thought that was a volleyball.



PBF


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hermiston Watermelons rule. We used to go buy them straight out of the field, and be able to bring home whole van fulls for just a few bucks.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



blakeback said:


> watermelon rocks. the seedless ones don't seem to taste as good as the seeded ones. I've never had a square one. I also like watermelon jolly ranchers.
> 
> i say go ahead and leave 1,000 watermelons on Greg's front porch. it's not like you're leaving 1,000 burning crosses there. Greg loves watermelon. maybe 1,000 is too many, but it would have a great visual impact.


All true. Except for the people who didn't happen to see Greg's little crib video. Which would be at least 99% of the population. And I suspect most of them would treat the presence of 1000 watermelons on Greg's lawn as if they 'were' burning crosses. I suspect that is along the lines of what EdO was getting at. The nationwide media outrage would be hilarious, though. :azdaja: 

Maybe we could have Watermelon Night at the Rose Garden? :biggrin: It would sure beat Cookie Crisp Night. Might get kinda messy though. 

:cheers:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe the team should really make Greg feel good and change their team colors to Watermelon red and Black. They could replace the silver trim with green trim. 

Then when we play the Lakers or whoever the fans could spit seeds at the free throw shooters. 

The PA system could blare "the Watermelon Crawl" over the speakers

Change the name of the Rose Garden to the Watermelon Patch


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Change the name of the Rose Garden to the Watermelon Patch


Oh, yeah!! The "Watermelon Patch." That's a great name for a section of seats devoted to Oden fanatics. They could wear watermelon hats. LOL :lol:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Things like this still get to people only because of snafus like the *MLK Jr. Day Special Albertson's had a few years ago: 33% off their Fried Chicken and Watermelon Dinner in the deli section.*
> 
> It's stupid crap like that, y'see, that makes guys like me cringe... it's minor crap, to be sure, but it still screams ineptitude.
> 
> That said, fried chicken and watermelon are awesome picnic eats.


I can't find a single reference of that on Google. Are you sure it isn't an urban legend?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> That's bull. *I didn't create the stereotype *nor do I define who is sensitive to racially charged statements.
> 
> I'm telling you, though: it's a racially charged statement.
> 
> Ed O.


No, but you are helping to perpetuate it, which IMO is nearly as bad. Some people here may have not even known the stereotypical aspect of the 1000 watermelon sentence. I call that progress, and I call debating this regressive in terms of breaking down walls.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



PapaG said:


> No, but you are helping to perpetuate it, which IMO is nearly as bad. Some people here may have not even known the stereotypical aspect of the 1000 watermelon sentence. I call that progress, and I call debating this regressive in terms of breaking down walls.


I call it being informed. There's simply no reason for people to be ignorant of what offends other people. If they know and then choose to offend other people? That's their call.

Acting like people will not--and/or should not--be offended at historically racially charged comments and stereotypes is inconsiderate at best. Taking a position that we should bury our heads in the sand because a bunch of white folks don't know about it? That's ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



PapaG said:


> No, but you are helping to perpetuate it, which IMO is nearly as bad. Some people here may have not even known the stereotypical aspect of the 1000 watermelon sentence. I call that progress, and I call debating this regressive in terms of breaking down walls.


I don't agree with that logic at all. If you had a young child calling people the n-word because he heard it on TV and didn't know it was offensive, would you set him straight or let him go about saying what to him is a perfectly ordinary word with as far as he knows no offensive meaning?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> I call it being informed. There's simply no reason for people to be ignorant of what offends other people. If they know and then choose to offend other people? That's their call.
> 
> Acting like people will not--and/or should not--be offended at historically racially charged comments and stereotypes is inconsiderate at best. Taking a position that we should bury our heads in the sand because a bunch of white folks don't know about it? That's ridiculous.
> 
> Ed O.


But... isn't it accurate to say that's not really the case here? I mean, Oden himself said that watermelon was a personal favorite of his. So if 1000 watermelons happen to appear on the doorstep of his new home, HE would know why (and would appreciate it). Would there be people who would misconstrue the gesture, or even deliberately misrepresent it? Sure. And I would argue that those people are the ones with their heads buried in the sand.

In other words: If you give Oden a watermelon on good intentions because you know its a personal favorite - especially if you understand the food itself has a place in the racially-divided history of this country - it is an act of kindness. You feel good for giving it, and he appreciates receiving it. Beyond that, do you care - or does he - what anyone who misconstrues or misrepresents the gesture thinks?

I wouldn't, and it wouldn't be because I had buried my head in the sand on that particular issue. In fact, I would argue that going ahead and giving him the watermelon _in spite_ of the issue would make the gesture even that much more sincere.

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ProudBFan said:


> I wouldn't, and it wouldn't be because I had buried my head in the sand on that particular issue. In fact, I would argue that going ahead and giving him the watermelon _in spite_ of the issue would make the gesture even that much more sincere.


So if Oden loved Donkey Kong, it would be OK to put on a gorilla suit to honor him?

If he was a fan of early 20th century American theater, it would be OK to put on blackface and wear it to the game?

Maybe it wouldn't offend him at all. That's cool. It still shows an insensitivity to his race as a whole, because some people will (understandably) get upset.

Like I said, though: if people know the history and touchiness of watermelons, and they think they know Oden well enough to give him that sort of thing? Good luck, I guess. Acting like it's not out there and like it's not any sort of reality, and that discussing it is a step backwards? I don't understand that at all.

Ed O.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Draco said:


> I don't agree with that logic at all. *If you had a young child calling people the n-word because he heard it on TV and didn't know it was offensive, would you set him straight or let him go about saying what to him is a perfectly ordinary word with as far as he knows no offensive meaning*?


You equate the N-word to watermelons? Wow.

Rock on. I can't debate that logic.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



Ed O said:


> So if Oden loved Donkey Kong, it would be OK to put on a gorilla suit to honor him?


Sure. As long as he understood the intent of the action.



> If he was a fan of early 20th century American theater, it would be OK to put on blackface and wear it to the game?


Not necessarily. Being a fan of early 20th century American theater doesn't make him a fan of blackface or the reference it represents. (And, on the side, I find it hard to believe *any* African-American would be a fan of blackface.) Now, if he was a fan of a particular style of costume frequently used during that period in American theater, then sure, it would be perfectly OK (IMO) to throw one on if your intent was to get a smile out of him. But, again, as long as he understood the intent of the action.



> Maybe it wouldn't offend him at all. That's cool. It still shows an insensitivity to his race as a whole, because some people will (understandably) get upset.


So let me ask you a question, Ed. I already know the answer, but I want to know your take on it:

How long does a group of people (who, in general, have no desire to offend anyone) have to consciously avoid the appearance of insensitivity toward another group of people who at one point in time were badly mistreated because of one particular genetic characteristic?



> Like I said, though: if people know the history and touchiness of watermelons, and they think they know Oden well enough to give him that sort of thing? Good luck, I guess. Acting like it's not out there and like it's not any sort of reality, and that discussing it is a step backwards? I don't understand that at all.


I don't think discussing it is a step backwards, personally. But I also don't think the topic of watermelons resonates as strongly throughout today's African-American society as you seem to - especially when the specific case we are talking about here is _our new favorite Blazer publicly naming watermelons as one of his favorite foods._ I mean, doesn't that last little fact itself apply a completely different context to the action?

I guess this sums up my position: It's not what you present, but HOW you present it. 1000 watermelons unceremoniously and anonymously dumped on his front lawn could potentially carry a VERY different message than gift-wrapping one watermelon, putting a nice big Blazers-colored bow on it along with a card that reads "Saw your video, and heard you say watermelons are a favorite of yours. Hope you enjoy this one. Welcome to Portland!", and either walking up to him and handing it to him personally or carefully setting it on his doorstep. Although the intent of those two actions is the same, the _way they are delivered_ can potentially convey a VERY different message. He might have a problem with the first, but I simply cannot conceive of him - or anyone else - having a problem with the 2nd in *this* circumstance (him telling the world he loves watermelon).

No, I take that back - I think _this_ sums up my position on it more succinctly: One of the examples I gave above clearly shows a certain respect for _him as a person_ and _his personal preferences_. The other doesn't.

I like turtles.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hermingston watermelons are the only ones i actually LOOK FORWARD to every year and I am not a big watermelon eater, cherries, necturines and apples for me but hermingston are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For a picnic you better have potato salad and the baked/bbq beans!

ODEN YOU HAVE TO TRY THE HERMINGSTON!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> Hermingston watermelons are the only ones i actually LOOK FORWARD to every year and I am not a big watermelon eater, cherries, necturines and apples for me but hermingston are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For a picnic you better have potato salad and the baked/bbq beans!
> 
> ODEN YOU HAVE TO TRY THE HERMINGSTON!


It's "Hermiston", Utherhimo, not "Hermingston".

Um... and you DO know there's a chemical weapons depot just upwind from there, right? 

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ProudBFan said:


> So let me ask you a question, Ed. I already know the answer, but I want to know your take on it:
> 
> How long does a group of people (who, in general, have no desire to offend anyone) have to consciously avoid the appearance of insensitivity toward another group of people who at one point in time were badly mistreated because of one particular genetic characteristic?


Not for one single second, IMO.

I owe no more debt to blacks for their ancestors being enslaved by white Americans than I owe them for their ancestors being enslaved by black Africans (which was far more widespread than slavery in America).

I owe no apology to Indians for their loss of lands which they themselves claimed belonged to no man over 100 years before any of us were born.

And if someone is offended by the gift of a watermelon he's rude and not very bright in my book. You can't be offended if you don't take offense. If being called a person who likes watermelon offends you, you've got some mental issues. Nobody likes to be stereotyped but everyone has it done to them whatever their race or views. Only the weaklings lose sleep over it.

When I coached Junior Baseball we had a motivator to win games. I brought a huge watermelon to every game. If we lost the game, the melon went home with me. If we won the game we ate the melon right there at the field, inviting the other team to join in. Even I was surprised at the effectiveness of this simple arrangement. Whether it was just the thought of a sweet, juicy melon or a metaphor of enjoying the fruits of your success, it became so obvious around the league that we were winning most of our games and developing a rep for a do or die attitude that several teams tried, without success, to copy our program. Bad melons, I guess?

And not that it matters, but 1 of my assistants and his 2 sons were black. In 12 years of coaching this silly notion of food-racism never came up.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



ProudBFan said:


> I guess this sums up my position: It's not what you present, but HOW you present it. 1000 watermelons unceremoniously and anonymously dumped on his front lawn could potentially carry a VERY different message than gift-wrapping one watermelon, putting a nice big Blazers-colored bow on it along with a card that reads "Saw your video, and heard you say watermelons are a favorite of yours. Hope you enjoy this one. Welcome to Portland!", and either walking up to him and handing it to him personally or carefully setting it on his doorstep. Although the intent of those two actions is the same, the _way they are delivered_ can potentially convey a VERY different message. He might have a problem with the first, but I simply cannot conceive of him - or anyone else - having a problem with the 2nd in *this* circumstance (him telling the world he loves watermelon).
> 
> No, I take that back - I think _this_ sums up my position on it more succinctly: One of the examples I gave above clearly shows a certain respect for _him as a person_ and _his personal preferences_. The other doesn't.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here would have a problem with gifting a watermelon to Oden in the way you mentioned above, with context, the problem is that is very different from the 1000 watermelons on the lawn idea. They are two very different situations. 

Watermelons are great! I love them and most people black or white love them (except EdO). There is no issue with eating or sharing or gifting a watermelon when the person has an idea why the watermelon is there, but to give a black person watermelons under cover of night is a different story. I was going to post about 20 images I found that would help demonstrate the historical nature of watermelons but I decided that the pictures were too grotesque. The basic idea is that watermelons were used for many years to depict the "Uncle Tom" style black, the subservient to white man black, and the ignorant black. Those concepts are disgusting and I personally would not want to have anything to do with an action that could reasonably make blacks feel like they were still being viewed in such a fashion. Sure, Oden might know the context and love the gift, but 1000 watermelons on his lawn would certainly make the news and other blacks who did not understand the context could reasonably feel like Oden (and all blacks) were being attacked by racists here in Portland. 

Perception and intent are not the same thing. I am Jewish and have friends that call me anti-Semitic names and but I understand the context is a joke and that love exists between us. I reciprocate by calling them harsh names. I have no problem with that. But if (and it has happened to me several times) someone whom I did not know spouted the same anti-Semitic remarks I would be severely bothered. They might have meant it as a joke, but I would not have any existing relationship with them so I would take it as a slight to myself, my family and my people. Perception and intent are not the same thing.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



GOD said:


> Perception and intent are not the same thing. I am Jewish and have friends that call me anti-Semitic names and but I understand the context is a joke and that love exists between us. I reciprocate by calling them harsh names. I have no problem with that. But if (and it has happened to me several times) someone whom I did not know spouted the same anti-Semitic remarks I would be severely bothered. They might have meant it as a joke, but I would not have any existing relationship with them so I would take it as a slight to myself, my family and my people. Perception and intent are not the same thing.


Exactly, which is why it is always advisable to make sure - if there is *any* reason to doubt - that the recipient is well aware of your intent. AND is willing to be a recipient of the action in the first place. This is basic ettiquette. In your case, while you don't mind your friends calling you those names, but that understanding doesn't apply to any old Joe (or Jane) Shmoe off the street.

Another example: We know that Oden himself has no problem with people walking up to him on the street, introducing themselves, and shaking his hand. He is a "people person", and he digs meeting people. Knowing that, I wouldn't think twice about walking up to him on the street, introducing myself, and shaking his hand. Other NBA players may not be so open to such a greeting, and I would probably want to make sure first before approaching them like that.

To bring it back to watermelons, though, we know Oden loves watermelons. He said so himself. But you would still want to do it in a way that clearly conveys your intent.

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Of the people who made the original watermelon comments, how many of them were intentionally racist? Obviously zero.

Of the people who made the original watermelon comments, how many kinda shook their head and said didn't know what they were typing? I believe both of them.

That is why I brought it up in the first place. Not to chastise or to call anyone out, but to just remind people that if they care to know, it can be a sensitive thing for some.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> It's "Hermiston", Utherhimo, not "Hermingston".
> 
> Um... and you DO know there's a chemical weapons depot just upwind from there, right?
> 
> PBF


Hmmm maybe that explain why every time I eat a watermelon from Hermiston that I drool on my self for about 3 hours. :biggrin: (j/k)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I have never had a Hermiston melon, when are they in season and where can find them in Portland?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Man I can't wait for the season to start...or a trade...or training camp...or something else to talk about....:rotf:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Of the people who made the original watermelon comments, how many of them were intentionally racist? Obviously zero.
> 
> Of the people who made the original watermelon comments, how many kinda shook their head and said didn't know what they were typing? I believe both of them.
> 
> ...



I see where you are coming from. You're not calling anyone out, just raising the issue that the topic is delicate . . . which is ture.

Fuzzy Zoeller could have used your "heads up." Remember that whole incident where he publically advised Tiger not to order fried chicken and collard greens (or whatever it is those people eat) at the Masters dinner. He was joking, but no doubt he wished he never said those things in public.

PGA Tourney today . . . Go Tiger!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

GOD said:


> I have never had a Hermiston melon, when are they in season and where can find them in Portland?


Actually a lot of the melons sold here are from Hermiston. My local store sells them out of a giant box that says Hermiston on the side, and there is a little sticker on them that says Hermiston as well. I don't live in Portland, so I can't help you there. Happy hunting.

:cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry, but the watermelon and racist thing reminded me of this.

<script src="http://flash.revver.com/player/1.0/player.js?mediaId:256124;affiliateId:68913;height:392;width:480;pngLogo:http%3A//acceptable.tv/images/structure/check.png" type="text/javascript"></script>


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to have to bring back my old avatars.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to bring back my old avatars.



Thank god . . . you're killing my diet. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Oden's Crib!*



PapaG said:


> I can't find a single reference of that on Google. Are you sure it isn't an urban legend?



I won't deny the possibility; memory is a funny thing. However, Google isn't perfect, and I'm not sure it was reported (i.e., I think I saw it in person on a sign, and about fell over). it would have been the Albertson's at Peterkort, where I was living at the time (not in the Albertsons, but in the neighborhood). Alternatively, it could have been Safeway.

Possibly it could have been a joke I made or indeed an urban legend. Check Snopes.com to be sure.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

GOD said:


> I have never had a Hermiston melon, when are they in season and where can find them in Portland?



They should be in season very soon and going into September, they will be at all the stores in the area, they usually openly mark them as Hermiston Melons.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah are out now


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

New Vid: Song for Oden.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6bzRqc6bdc


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't believe that people dissected Greg Oden's feeling towards watermelons into a 6 page thread.

The season can't start soon enough for me.


----------

